# Lucifer and I - Diary of a french story



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

New club - April 2006*









*At the beginning all was fine, I had a teacher to help me to ride good, she said...
My pony was, first time of his life, allowed to go the field, and, we could go to ride in the country side. It was paradise... Yes but... this was her notion to good ride:








​
but I was sure that was good... So I was listening to her. Doing her way...
















I became to be scared, and Lucifer started to do something that afraid me a lot: bucking me off like a wild bronco...
Now he was living in the field with his friends...









But I was trying to keep the "link" behind us:
​I trained myself and him to prepare a dressage. First dressage. We finished 66% this was pretty good! I was really happy, thinking that I did the best for him!
 

























But then... I broke my hand in sport at school, and I couldn't ride during two months, december/january, bad surprise in january, once in saddle, he bucked me off very hard, I had to stay in bed during a week, I couldn't move.... This was horrible, I was afraid, and I didn't understand what I did bad...
My sister rode him, and in the end of february, I accepted to ride him five minutes, scared on his back but on his back again!









So it was time to continued. My teacher didn't want to teach me anymore because I didn't want to jump or to go to eventing with her (just for paying her competition!)...
So my sister was my teacher... She put me back in saddle and teach me.
For me it was better, I wasn't scared of my horse, and I was ok to go to dressage again...
 It was like a rebirth!
















I was so happy to get back again on him, but for short time... Now under saddle he was nervous, very nervous... And he tried again to buck me off when I was riding the country side on a road, he bucked my sister off and a friend of mine too... But we rode him again and again, so it passed... But I was stressed... and again my teacher didn't want to help us. 

I was really sressed... If something was frightening me, I was frightening my horse, and jump off not to be bucked! What a stupid situation!








​And for my birthday, I rode him very soft, very cool, I was happy because it was a beautiful day, I was with a friend of mine, and she wanted to try him (she is better than me as a rider) and he bucked her off:

















it was the 4th august 2007...
 For my studies I had to move and I decided to take my pony with me...​​


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

New life - September 2007









And so we moved... It was a nice pony-club with fields...








and to me, it was time to get back on the saddle...
So I did and it was great! 








I was with my pony again! Really best thing ever! Even in jumping!









What could I wished? This was great! But one day my mother went with my sister to see the pony and I, and I was stressed because my parents are always saying: "you are not as good as your sister!", "you are bad!", and I wanted to show I wasn't, and I don't know why, but Lucifer was afraid by something and I fell down. 
The director of the barn saw me and he tell my motehr something, so I had to put my pony into his lessons with his riders! :-x this was as if he was again a pony for a club, and I had no choice! My parents convinced me that it was the best I could do! I trusted them, again and that guy just wanted my pony because my pony looks like a good jumper! he wanted me to allow him to take him to competition! No way! :evil:
 And when my pony was very ill, I stayed with him, taking care of him, but he was always saying that it was too much for just a pony! 

And one day, he changes my pony and when I was working, my pony tried to escape, to go again to his last field, I fall down in the sand... And run after him I was so afraid... he could go to the road! :evil: After this incident, all seemed to be ok...








I was riding again... and a lot because I had a love pain... And to forgot the boy, I make choice to ride and to take care of Lucifer again and again because he will never let me like this boy...









Of course, I fell again down, because I tried to jump and I was (and I am ^^) a bad jumper! but I wasn't afraid, I had really work on and with him, so all was ok.

I worked hard during summer, to arrive to this result:










And then I had to go back to Univ, seing him once a week... But it was ok, it was as if we were connected again!








But he is a horse, and he stays one, sometimes, he is remebering that his father was arabian...

















But I could ride him without saddle when I wanted... In my mind it was definitly all right!








Beautiful days were coming and I decided to put my pony with my sister's horses... ​
​
​


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

With my Sister's horses - spring 2009

First pf all, my sister has now six horses, my parents give her whatever she wants and pays her all, I have to pay for my horse.
There you will only see 3 or 4 of her horses...

​








Lucifer met his new friends, he already known Neige but not Tryszka and Rivale. 
He was happy in the field... But I was at University most part of the time because of exams, and I just come back for the week end, I spend my whole time with him... But one day he jumped out of the field, I had to run quickly because of the cars and bus! I was so afraid, my heart was beating too much!
I was asking myself: "Was it a good decision to leave the club?"...
But I rode him and it was ok...
​

















It was such beautiful days, I could ride him and it was really great! Once again I was really happy to ride him even if my sister was looking at me...







​My pony was there, I could see him all the day, it was really best time ever!
































but my parents decided to put him in another field, 600km away during the summer because it was in project that I had to do to another country the year after... but it didn't happened due to big troubles at university...
















So I rode him a last time before he far away from me... 















​


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

September 2009

In september, he movec again to be next to me. I thought this was the best thing to do!
I had a friend to see him when I can't and bus to go to see him (because I don't have car).









For me this was a great deal! My pony will work just with a very good friend! 
So I started to ride him again after 3 months without a rider.
All was ok, he was listening to me and very nice!
















So i put my friend in the saddle, and teach her the way to do with him. All was ok, at the beginning... but after three weeks, she phoned me: "he bucked me off, I can't move, I can't ride again for a moment!"...
I thought she was making than bigger so I wanted to see my pony and I rode him without any problems...








and more! I put my boyfriend on him because he was really nice! and my boyfriend, who isn't a rider was pretty good on him!








































But I was looking for someone to ride and take care of him when I couldn't...
This way I found someone who looked like a very good rider... So I said ok...
And I continued to come to ride him and once I was just sat in my saddle, he started to buck me :shock: I fall down on the road and he run away! I jumped on my leg and run after him and I found him but I was scared and very hurt in my back...
I was all to do again 
I was scared, I just come to take care of him, but even if I wanted to ride, it was always rainning...







​My boyfriend was always coming with me taking carre of the pony too because if I love the pony, he has to love him too =)








​








the other girl continued to ride him but she was worst and worst never listening to me, and thinking he was her horse...
She asked me to continued to pay the price in the farm but to give her the pony! So one week ago I said "STOP, you go away!"...
And this is a new begin problem: she stole me a lot of things for my horse...
Last wednesday, my pony was seen by a "osthéopathe" for his back, no problem, 







​so now, I am waiting for sunday because he will change of home for anotehr one, better and closer, because now, it's time to start again but only him and me...









​
​


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Wonderful story. Good luck with your pony!


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks! I hope everything will be ok and I will do all to make it ok!


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

Yesterday I bought the straw and hay for the pony, he arrives on Sunday! I am impatient to see him in his new stable but the owner of the stable must give me the code of the padlock of the field of my pony.


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

Today it was the day-D, Lucifer left his pension for a new home. I have been very afraid. This morning at 7.00, the transport called me for asked if it was always good. A friend brought me to the club and Lucifer was on the other side of the highway! It was necessary to make it cross between cars to put it into the stable. It has no other horse so he was nervous. I loaded my saddle andd brushes into the car and I waited for the transport. When it arrived, it was necessary to carry my pony in. Then we left towards new pension. The pony disembarked well. We put him some minutes in the new lock-up stable before putting him in the field. It will take back job slowly on Wednesday. 









he looks so happy 
















































​


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

Today it was time to work together, and I think the Parelli's seven games are a good beginning.
First of all, Lucifer is a little bit stress by his new home, I can understand, there is a lot of wind and I had to keep him cool and calm in his head. I was stressed, because I need to keep cool too, to be sure of him and of myself...
So I try to do two of this games in an open area:
​








I now for Lucifer it's hard to trust me again, I was so far of him last months because of university... But after some minutes he was ok...
​
























Then I made him stand back, after a few minutes he did it alone without any pression! I was really proud of him!








then I wanted him to move his back:








after a few minutes, he understood!








I was so proud of him
















working again








Then I made him turning around then stand back 

















Good boy 
















​


----------



## whatshername (May 3, 2010)

i am really enjoying your story and all the pictures
haven't read all of it yet but it is wonderful
i had a similar incident and was scared to ride for awhile a couple years ago
it's frustrating but i'm glad to see you haven't given up


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks! I don't want to give up because he is my best friend since so long... and I think I have to prove to myself that I can do it! I know I am a good rider but I'm not self-confident and now it's time to start ^^


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

*Yesterday and Today* we tried to continue 7 games because I want to ride again next week and I feel more confident this way. 

















*Come
















Just for fun: leg up
























A friend of mine wanted to try 















telling secrets








again me
















head down
























* ​


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

Yesterday I had a positive answer (my first one!!) for a lesson with a horse whisperer, it will take place on monday.
It's very weird to describe but I want it to work so much... I don't know what to do if it doesn't work with us because I don't want to be afraid to ride my pony anymore... I want to trust him again and, well, it's more or less my last hope...

For today, I'm uploading the photos.


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

*S*o, today my boyfriend came with me to see my pony. He likes my pony so it's cool.
I brushed him in his field it was in between rain :roll:








Then I tried to make him move but it was very difficult... 









​it's a new exercice, so once it was ok, I said stop with this and come back to games we know.









and my boyfriend tried to!










































and today I bought my moto head protection

















​


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

*So* well, on monday, a instructor came for me. He worked with John Lyon's method.
We worked about 4 hours around the horse and in the saddle but what a great result! my pony is better...
Really he was calm, peaceful!
I was so so happy!


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

And what about today?
Today my boyfriend came with me. We missed the bus so we had to walk to the barn.










I decided to ride my pony! As you know, this was very difficult because of fera but since monday, it's different, I have a way to work and I'm trying to keep this way.
First of all, I have to "have the head" (be able to put it where I want it to be).








then the back








and the shoulders








both side









then I had to go on the saddle, putting down the fear and go on.









Of course, this is horrible. I'm riding like someone who begin but this is first step.








































I did the stop rein, this was fine both side.

My good boy ^^
















Ready for new adventures?








"oh is that water?!"


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry my internet was off for about a month.  but I took photos, and now it's time to show you :wink:

*5th of June*​
First of all, Stépahnie, a friend of mine, is riding my pony two days/week.
She is really happy because she can't have a horse.











it was really beautiful weather and she was confident so all was good. I was a little bit afraid because she already rode my pony and fell off... 










but he was a good pony, very nice!

























I think he is better in his mind now...









I bought a flymask








:lol:​


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

*12th of June
**"Lulu's team"
*
Stéphanie, Della (her dog), my boyfriend, and I went to the barn to ride. 
First of all you have to know: my boyfriend isn't a rider, he come with me soemtimes, but first time he rode was on my pony in the end of september, and he didn't ride again after that. But he is good around the horses. So his mission was to take care of the pony.










Then once my pony was clean and ready to be ride, we moved to the outdoor area. My boyfriend with the dog, and Stéphanie with my pony.










It was Stéphanie's turn to ride the pony, so she began. I was the "teacher".



































​
and my boyfriend was ok to try so, we put him on saddle.







​
first I told him what to do but I was close to them...



































then I let him find the "buttons" alone by just giving an exercice.







​
After his riding, I decided to work by foot, just a moment, because Lucifer seemed to think that he could do whatever he wanted...









and then Stéphanie wanted to gallop so it was ok.









Good boy 

_*"Lulu's team"*_








​


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

*17th of June
*
My turn to ride my pony and to have photos ^_^. But this day was weird...
I had to come to see a girl at the barns: Marie who is working her horse, "Bé", with Parelli's method. She wanted to see me riding...









So i began, no problems, all was ok. I decided not to make big exercices, just to have fun. So I working on the "water".

























I think my pony like water.









































but then I asked Marie if she wanted to try because she was saying: "oh you have a nice pony, very sweet, everybody loves him and wants to try him"... so ok. 
But she wanted to ride "her way"...








problem? when she asked for gallop, my pony tried to buck her... And... she didn't! She shows me the way to do to not be buck off my pony, something that no one did before her! So this is cool! Now I can have a reaction not saying in my head "oh I am going to fall"! 

















so now... we have to go on ​​​


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

_*16th of June

*_​


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

*28th of June*

A new working day for the pony... since saturday he is in a bad mood... So I had to put again the rules...








a little jump...
















just before working

















working the walk 
























​


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello

I really liked your journal. Keep posting pictures and updates!
You come off as such a gentle, honest person! You really deserve the best for you and your pony.

You've come a long way and struggled a lot, I am happy to see you happy as well 

Bonne chance et beaucoup de bissous!
(pardon my French, I haven't practiced it since over a decade)


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

Merci it's really nice!








I have to update this topic... a lot of new things to put...


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

*W*ell, in July, my pony had to be shoe. He was too long and I couldn't ride him or just work him by foot, it was really long to wait...
Then troubles began...

Let me sum up all the story... Next year I will live in another country than mine and I can't take my pony with me because it's far and it is not Europa.
So I was trying to find someone to ride him and to take care of him like me... but nobody wanted or they just wanted him to do show-jumping competitions...
So I told a friend, and she said, *"come to see my stables, I have a pony too, and if you put him there, I will be able to take care of him and maybe to take his bad habbit away."*
Great! So I took the train and wanted to see her pony, and her stables, this was just great!

Me riding her pony

























and so we decided to put my pony in at the end of August because it was the end of July...

But...​


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

*But...

*my pony was feeling more and mor depressed... :? he was jumping the line betwwen the field and went to see other horses...
In his eyes, no more lights, just depression, and as if he was mad at me... 
So I tried to play with him, to spend time but nothing...







​and for me it was dangerous to let him continue to jump... (1m30)... August the 10th, I found bad hoof in my field... putting by another horse owner mad at my pony because he was jumping in his field... So I phone my friend and she said she will come the day after...








​


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

*So time to go...*

I phoned to the owners of my stables to said that my pony will leave... And they said I had to pay 49€ for september! :shock: I had to pay August of course, but why septbember?! They said because they will maybe not find someone else... :-x 
I was mad at them, and I feel better and go away...









Thanks God new home!







and for a time, with people who love horses! 
Lucifer wll have to spend his first night in the stable








but fortunatly, I took him apples








And we went to see his "new friends"








Skurf Nazir (Sidh ^^)









the fields







​


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

*August 13th 2010
*
Time to test my pony in his new home...









I was ill so my friend, Lucie, who wanted to test him, was on the saddle. On such an exciting pony...









All was pretty good, but something was weird...








...
















She went back on again!
















And she decided to try the gallop...
























On again!

























*Veni, Vidi, Vici








*So she said he is a great horse! with a big work to do! But she will try!

​​
​


----------



## Lucifer (Apr 25, 2010)

*New Field*

My fling pony
​








































his new friend Jordy ​
































trying to eat my friend doggy Cahot
​
















































​


----------

